# finally got her



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 25, 2012)

i got my red tegu today and decided to name her maroon but she isnt in the greatest health missing quite a few toes other than that shes nice and has amazing colors but she really isnt hungry probably the stress of being shipped i plan on posting pics if i can find my camera


----------



## jamesnyborg (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratz! Post picks soon.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 25, 2012)

Good for you. Love them reds!


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 25, 2012)

im gonna take her to the vet tomorrow and see if everythings alright she seems to have one watery eye other then that shes adorable snuggled into my jacket when we were watching south park lol


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 25, 2012)

do you mind if i ask where you got her from? but I'm jealous! you got your 2012 before me!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just some standard advice you should follow, especially since it has health issues apparently, you always should let the animal adjust for a few days to a week. Especially since it's a young animal that clearly has a past of marginal care or trauma depending on the cause of loss of toes. Also, if she's not eating again you should not be handling her. And when a young animal is merely sitting there in your lap the first day you get it, it could definitely be a negative sign.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 26, 2012)

ok so today she looks a little better moving around more and her eye isnt watering anymore but heatherN i dont know where from but they obviously didnt take good care of her because of the toes being gone except a few but i want to make her life way better from this point


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 26, 2012)

Where did you buy her from?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 26, 2012)

i got her from this petshop on the boulevard and they do like if the animal isnt anywhere they will find one get it for u (thats how i got monstruo lol) but i guess they didnt check were they got her 
P.S the people who own the store are family friends so i dont think they meant to get a tegu without the greatest help


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, I really have no idea what that meant but I'm assuming they ordered one online for you lol.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 27, 2012)

yep i just have bad grammer


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Get some pics up man!


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 28, 2012)

i plan on tomorrow i found a good camera but maroons at a diffrent house so tomorrow i will take pics


----------

